# SPS better than black friday at SUM



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

colonies are $25, 2 or more $20.
check out their specials:
http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm
if any of my homies are going, please let me know!
go crazy guys!


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Dang I've been waiting to snatch up a few purple firefish!!! Does this start as of Friday? Or am I going to make the drive from Newmarket and be disappointed?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

yes, it starts on Friday. I would just call before I left, to make sure it's worth your while


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Last night I got a purple acro from SUM and one side of the colony had a pretty obvious Rapid Tissue Necrosis going on, but it wasn't facing me in the store so I completely missed it. LOL. It took less than a day and I didn't even had chance to frag it, it's gone! 

I keep breaking my own rules and purchase SPS in distress, which don't even last a day in the tank. I must leave these to the experts!


----------

